# Primer/surfacer



## jakester (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi All 
Has anyone used the builders solution from Sherwin Williams or the level 5 primer/surfacer from ProRoc, any info would certainly help. Thanks 
Jake


----------



## BCPNJ (Oct 14, 2007)

I use USG Sheetrock Firstcoat on new rock, usually two coats. Works great and price is right. Good luck.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

ived used the builders solutions before, seems good, touch up is good also.


----------



## jakester (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey Plazaman
Did you roll it or did you spray it on


----------



## toddcla2002 (Apr 25, 2005)

I always use this for new flat walls. I usually use a 531 spray tip and I spray it....I do not backroll it and I put it on thick. It does a great job. Just don't roll it and make sure nothing touches it when it's wet such as your hoses. It doesn't sand well so if there are imperfections I would just skim them with mud. It's a great product....make sure you put it on thick to hide the imperfections.

~todd


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

we rolled it


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2007)

toddcla2002 said:


> I always use this for new flat walls. I usually use a 531 spray tip and I spray it....I do not backroll it and I put it on thick. It does a great job. Just don't roll it and make sure nothing touches it when it's wet such as your hoses. It doesn't sand well so if there are imperfections I would just skim them with mud. It's a great product....make sure you put it on thick to hide the imperfections.
> 
> ~todd


I'm assuming you are referring to the SW product? How would this product work on 'old' residential where the walls have been HACKED by ameteurs over the years? Would you be able to bring these walls back to 'smooth'? Just curious (for my own house!). :whistling


----------



## toddcla2002 (Apr 25, 2005)

As long as you do other mud repair as necessary then you should be able to make it look new and bring it to a level 5 finish. Good luck!

~todd


----------



## Chazbe (Apr 13, 2007)

Just used 5 gal of the SW last week. I really like it. I have at times rolled 2 coats on and the final finish is outstanding.


----------



## erosas (Dec 16, 2009)

We have a beef with Sh.Wms now regarding their Builder's Solution...hard lap lines and we follow the directions to the T! This product initially worked beautifully for us, as of the beginning of this year, nothing but grief. We want Level 5 walls and don't backroll. Anyone else with the same trouble?


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I just don't see how you're going to get a great finish unless you back roll. I've sprayed walls and ceilings for years, and when you backroll your spray work, it looks ten times better. Not to mention the fact that backrolling lays down the fuzzy surface that's inevitable with a sprayer. 

FWIW, I've used Builders Solution and had reasonable success with it. But I would only use it on walls that really call for it, there's other products easier to use IMO. It's good for walls that have had wallpaper on them for twenty years and you've just removed the paper.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I used it on a remodel job earlier this year. Spray and back roll. It did not back roll well in the higher 90 degree temp's. Like waiting 60 seconds to touch it was too long. 

I got the feeling it was a product that was intended to be highbuild so that you wouldn't have to back roll it.

I think I would rather use a slower cooking primer that sanded more readily. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i'v used plenty of builders solution... great stuff for the money!! not the best product for a level 5 though. it is the best choice, however, if your not equiped with a HD pump.

the best L5 product in my opinion is USG Tough Hide. it has the consistancy a bit thinner than lightweight spackle... probably equivilent to elastomeric caulk! so needless to say, a HD pump is in order. we use the graco mark V for this application. it is an unbelievable product, but so pricey it is hard to sell if not speced.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 9, 2009)

SW Builders Solution works well. As with any of the surfacer primers I would say 2 coats for a good level 5 finish. IMO they just are not think enough with 1 coat. The Builders Solution is also not easy to roll so I would suggest spraying and back-rolling. Some other products are spray only I've read.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 9, 2009)

plazaman said:


> ived used the builders solutions before, seems good, touch up is good also.


Why would you touch up primer? You must be talking about the SW Builders Solution paint, a different product than the Surfacer in question.


----------

